# Hamburger macaroni and cheese



## ttreasures (Dec 29, 2002)

-hamburger and tomato paste (amount depends on your taste for tomato paste and how much you want to serve, but i normally but about 2 lb of hamburger and 2 cans of tomato paste, but go by taste)
-macaroni
-shredded cheese
-seasoning (salt/pepper/garlic salt, which ever you like)

1. cook macaroni
2. cook hamburger in big pot.  drain oil and fat.  add seasoning (make sure you taste to make sure you are happy with it).
3. add tomato paste and stir (go according to your taste) may look a little like spaghetti.
4. add macaroni with hamburger.
5. place hamburger and macaroni in a 9x12 pan (or a pan that will fit).
6. place shredded cheese on the top.
7. place in oven (350*F) for about 10 minutes or until cheese melts.
8. and serve!
its really easy to make!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 29, 2002)

What great comfort food tiff!!!!!


----------



## ttreasures (Dec 29, 2002)

thanks


----------

